# DoorDash: Advice on taking or rejecting orders



## dmason2k (Dec 30, 2017)

How do you determine if an order is worth taking? I mean how many miles do you try to stay under and min order you get?

Second, tonight in Chicago it's snowing. I see there is a +2.00 bonus in my area, but it says you must take 70 percent of your orders you get. In your experience has that 2.oo bonus been worth it, even if you have to take crappy orders to stay over 70 percent. Or do you just stick with big orders and not worry about the bonus? 

Any thoughts on either of these questions would be great. Probably gonna start DoorDash in the next week or so.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

If the order pays you $7 but is 10 miles total then don't accept.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

You are lucky to be in an area where picking and choosing is even an option. Orders are pretty scarce in my area so I have to accept anything they give me on the weekdays. Its a new area though and Im sure it will pck up with some time


----------



## dmason2k (Dec 30, 2017)

uberboy1212 said:


> You are lucky to be in an area where picking and choosing is even an option. Orders are pretty scarce in my area so I have to accept anything they give me on the weekdays. Its a new area though and Im sure it will pck up with some time


uberboy, I haven't actually started yet, so it will be trial and error for me I guess. I was just viewing orders the past few nights. Kept rejecting the orders. It's so cold in Chicago the past week, so there's probably more orders than a normal winter night. I have no problem staying in the car 10 hours a day rather than working a 9 to 5 job with a boss though. My main concern is limiting miles driven. Gas money + car wear and tear are the enemy!


----------



## ScoBound (Jul 22, 2017)

dmason2k said:


> uberboy, I haven't actually started yet, so it will be trial and error for me I guess. I was just viewing orders the past few nights. Kept rejecting the orders. It's so cold in Chicago the past week, so there's probably more orders than a normal winter night. I have no problem staying in the car 10 hours a day rather than working a 9 to 5 job with a boss though. My main concern is limiting miles driven. Gas money + car wear and tear are the enemy!


Atleast one dollar per mile should be your minimum AVERAGE. Your hourly AVERAGE pay should be above your states minimum wage. Learn which restaurants are time wasters, avoid those if possible.

The one dollar per mile AVERAGE is non negotiable. The minimum hourly depends on which state you live in.


----------

